# Grapes in Illinois for 2012



## OldCanalBrewing (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where small time home vintners can get some grapes or juice in or near Joliet (sw burb if Chicago) from this years harvest? Anybody do group buys like the Chilean buckets?

Thanks


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 4, 2012)

You can come down to Missouri, there are a few places where you can get juice or grapes, some min 55 gallons of juice or 1 ton of grapes. Winemaker and I are going in on some Chardonell juice when its ready.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 13, 2012)

OldCanalBrewing said:


> Does anyone know where small time home vintners can get some grapes or juice in or near Joliet (sw burb if Chicago) from this years harvest? Anybody do group buys like the Chilean buckets?
> 
> Thanks



Go to peter bhrems website. He has a warehouse near midway airport he sells his frozen must through.


----------



## Racer (Aug 22, 2012)

Caputo's sells grapes and juice. They are supposed to be getting them the 2nd week of september. The closest store to us is in naperville 111th and rt. 59.

I have gotten grapes and juice for the last 3 yrs from Bakker produce in Griffith In. I believe both of these places are getting grape products from lodi.

I've also gotten grapes from Bev-arts in Chicago. They do source grapes from other areas of cali. then the first 2 places I mentioned above. Last years suisun cab. that I got from them is starting to taste pretty good.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Aug 23, 2012)

So Racer, Caputo's sells wine making grapes on their produce stand in market, or is it special order? I am familiar with the Naperville location.


----------



## Duster (Aug 23, 2012)

follow the pond on north to the west MI coast. it is full of vineyards. A lot of them are u-pick. I was buying from honeyflow farms for a while but this year I found an individual much closer on Craigs list


----------



## Duster (Aug 23, 2012)

here is the post I mentioned. they are not u-pick but will offer them at .50/lb and picked at peek sugar. http://swmi.craigslist.org/grd/3201721222.html
I know it's still about 2.5 hour drive for ya but it's one of the closet I have found thus far.


----------



## Racer (Aug 24, 2012)

OldCanalBrewing said:


> So Racer, Caputo's sells wine making grapes on their produce stand in market, or is it special order? I am familiar with the Naperville location.



I called caputos this year after trying to find out when one of my other sources might be getting grapes in. I cant find that source on the web and so far bev arts isnt advertising grapes on preorder so far this year either. 

The produce manager said all stores get wine grapes and juice at the same time each year. I figure its all from lodi.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Aug 25, 2012)

Racer, would the juice the Caputos gets be like the Bella 6.5 gal buckets in the spring time?


----------



## tgoose55 (Aug 29, 2012)

Try:

http://midlandwineandgrape.com/

They are near O'Hare. You can get either juice or fresh CA grapes. There was a crusher/destemmer on the property.

Rob


----------

